# Massey-Ferg 230 won't lift a heavy load



## nsister2 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a '67 MF 230. The hydraulic lift will lift but when I try to move a bale of hay, it won't lift the load. I worked fine a few weeks ago, but now won't lift. Just changed the filter and hydraulic fluid but to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You might check your suction screen, also, you might have a leak in the suction line to where you're getting air in the system. Is this your 3 point or a loader?


----------



## nsister2 (Jan 5, 2015)

It is the 3pt


----------

